
The Apple double standard - shawndumas
http://macdailynews.com/2013/01/18/the-apple-double-standard/
======
CurtHagenlocher
"For some reason, Apple is not only never allowed to fail, its successes are
quickly glossed over while competing products like the Microsoft Surface are
lauded as products of the future."

These people must be reading different pundits than I am.

